# Solved: Android NFC Paying Unsupported



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

Hi.

I have a Samsung Galaxy Core LTE SM-G386W with Android 4.4.2.
I'm trying to enable the use of NFC to allow payments through it.
I have Google Wallet installed, and I installed the PayPal application too.
The setting at "Settings > NFC > Tap and pay" tells me that "No payment service applications are currently installed."
I have set up my accounts for Google Wallet and for PayPal.
I thought that Google Wallet supported NFC payments, and that PayPal recently added that too. Is that true?

How could I enable NFC payments? 

Thank you.


----------



## AGTT (Jan 18, 2010)

It seems that a debit or a credit card needs to be added to the Google Wallet account in order to enable NFC payments.
That is what I did and Google Wallet is now displayed at "Settings > NFC > Tap and pay".


----------

